# The Hateful Eight. Tarantino. Data di uscita, cast, video trailer.



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

The Hateful Eight, il nuovo film (ancora genere western) di Quentin Tarantino che sta già facendo molto parlare di sè. La nuova pellicola sarà ambientata poco dopo la guerra civile del Wyoming e narrerà le gesta e lo scontro tra otto personaggi chiusi in una merceria a causa di una tempesta di neve.

Quando uscirà al cinema The Hateful Eight? La data ufficiale non è ancora stata comunicata. Riporteremo di seguito tutti gli aggiornamenti.

Per quanto riguarda il cast, salta tutto all'occhio la clamorosa esclusione di Christoph Walz.

Ecco il cast completo: Samuel L. Jackson, Kurt Russell, Amber Tamblyn, Tim Roth, Walton Goggins, James Remar, Michael Madsen, Zoe Bell, Bruce Dern, Denis Ménochet


In rete, pochi giorni fa, è stato diffusione il trailer di The Hateful Eight. Ma si tratta di un fake creato in rete. Lo riportiamo si seguito, al secondo post.

QUI la locandina -) http://www.milanworld.net/hateful-e...ta-cast-video-trailer-vt27651.html#post680289


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*Il falso trailer di Hateful Eight


*<strong>


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

La locandina di The Hateful Eight


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2015)

Se devo dire mi dispiace per l'assenza di Christoph Walz, nei due film precedenti era stato superlativo IMHO.
Pazienza, anche perché tornano alcune "vecchie conoscenze", tipo Tim Roth e Michael Madsen. Non vedo l'ora esca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Già capolavoro qualunque cosa sia!


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2015)

Non lo perderò di certo!


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

La produzione di questo film è stato mooolto travagliata, il copione cominciò a girare per Hollywood e alla fine finì nelle mani di una rivista che lo pubblicò su Internet. Tarantino gli fece causa, ma perse. E decise di utilizzare la sceneggiatura per una rappresentazione teatrale. Poi mi sa che ha cambiato di nuovo idea.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Brain84 (13 Agosto 2015)

È uscito il trailer


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È uscito il trailer



Speriamo ricalchi il successo di Django


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2015)

Si va al cinema senza pensarci. Tarantino mito assoluto e grandissimo talento


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2015)

Come sempre sarà un capolavoro ... L unico regista su cui posso contare ad ogni film ad occhi chiusi ... 

Vi siete dimenticati di dire che le musiche sono affidate a Morricone  ( se non ricordo male ) 

Comunque Tarantino eroe assoluto del nostro tempo , scuola italiana ..


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2015)

vi prego non linciatemi...ma solo a me tarantino annoia?
Django film normale gradevole senza eccessi di mitizzazione...Forse sono un sempliciotto


----------



## Brain84 (14 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vi prego non linciatemi...ma solo a me tarantino annoia?
> Django film normale gradevole senza eccessi di mitizzazione...Forse sono un sempliciotto



Se ciao core. Ridurre così un film che prende a piene mani dal filone western citando in maniera massiccia senza plagiare ma creando così un film marcatamente Tarantiniano, è una bestemmia.

Tarantino insieme a Kubrick, Scorsese, Welles e Hitchcock, è secondo me il più grande genio del cinema


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se ciao core. Ridurre così un film che prende a piene mani dal filone western citando in maniera massiccia senza plagiare ma creando così un film marcatamente Tarantiniano, è una bestemmia.
> 
> Tarantino insieme a Kubrick, Scorsese, Welles e Hitchcock, è secondo me il più grande genio del cinema


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vi prego non linciatemi...ma solo a me tarantino annoia?
> Django film normale gradevole senza eccessi di mitizzazione...Forse sono un sempliciotto



Ban


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vi prego non linciatemi...ma solo a me tarantino annoia?
> Django film normale gradevole senza eccessi di mitizzazione...Forse sono un sempliciotto




:O .... Annoia ???


----------



## Doctore (16 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> :O .... Annoia ???



chiedo venia :O


----------



## juventino (17 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vi prego non linciatemi...ma solo a me tarantino annoia?
> Django film normale gradevole senza eccessi di mitizzazione...Forse sono un sempliciotto



Il cinema di Tarantino o piace o non piace, non conosce mezze misure. Quindi tranquillo, ci può stare


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Dicembre 2015)

Visto ieri sera (si può già pescare nei freschi torrenti....). Classico film di Tarantino,ed è ovviamente un complimento.
Due ore e quarantasette che sono volate,nonostante l'unica location ed i densissimi dialoghi. Recitazione ottima,in particolare Walton Goggins e Jennifer Jason Leigh che potremmo vedere all'Oscar grazie a due performance spaziali. Finale spettacolare.
Mi è piaciuto parecchio


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera (si può già pescare nei freschi torrenti....). Classico film di Tarantino,ed è ovviamente un complimento.
> Due ore e quarantasette che sono volate,nonostante l'unica location ed i densissimi dialoghi. Recitazione ottima,in particolare Walton Goggins e Jennifer Jason Leigh che potremmo vedere all'Oscar grazie a due performance spaziali. Finale spettacolare.
> Mi è piaciuto parecchio



Ah ma allora è vero che è stato già messo su Internet, pensavo fosse una bufala 
Ps: è in lingua inglese vero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ah ma allora è vero che è stato già messo su Internet, pensavo fosse una bufala
> Ps: è in lingua inglese vero?



Si,in inglese.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2016)

L'ho visto anche io. E' un buon film che si lascia guardare (scorre molto bene) fino alla fine nonostante le quasi tre ore di pellicola. Comunque, a mio giudizio, NON è nè un filmone nè un capolavoro. Tarantino ha fatto di meglio, in passato.

Spero che ora abbandoni il filone western e si dedichi ad altro.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Visto stasera, dovrò rivederlo per dare un giudizio definitivo.

Comunque spettacolo immenso e grandioso


----------



## Marilson (5 Febbraio 2016)

non lo dico con arroganza o cosa, ma purtroppo per voi guardarlo in Italiano e' solo un 20% della reale esperienza completa di un film Tarantiniano. Il film, come tutti gli altri suoi del resto, mastica e respira Inglese, o meglio, Americano. Vari accenti.. molti del sud degli stati uniti (specie i personaggi piu razzisti).. tutta un'altra cosa! C'e' un'oscena e criminale recensione sul Corriere dove si parla addirittura di flop o "passo falso" in carriera per Tarantino. Criminali. Questo film e' sublime.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non lo dico con arroganza o cosa, ma purtroppo per voi guardarlo in Italiano e' solo un 20% della reale esperienza completa di un film Tarantiniano. Il film, come tutti gli altri suoi del resto, mastica e respira Inglese, o meglio, Americano. Vari accenti.. molti del sud degli stati uniti (specie i personaggi piu razzisti).. tutta un'altra cosa! C'e' un'oscena e criminale recensione sul Corriere dove si parla addirittura di flop o "passo falso" in carriera per Tarantino. Criminali. Questo film e' sublime.



Sicuramente hai ragione...

Appena esce lo vado a vedere, lo attendo da tempo.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente hai ragione...
> 
> Appena esce lo vado a vedere, lo attendo da tempo.



È uscito il 4


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Visto ieri sera...rispetto a Django un passo indietro...Capisco che è Tarantino e i fan boy lo adorerebbero comunque però sto film non è nulla di che; come sempre si vede la sua mano e questo è un plus ma la trama è assolutamente banale e ci sono scene che si potrebbero definire "fantozziane"...i dialoghi sono ispirati e benché visto in italiano probabilmente perde qualcosa va detto che si è fatto un lavoro eccezionale coinvolgendo il meglio dei doppiatori italiani che ci restituiscono quindi un film apprezzabilissimo da quel punto di vista, magari quando esce in bluray lo prendo e lo guarderò in lingua originale..
Diciamo che è un film per ridere di pancia con gli amici ma non lascia davvero niente alla fine..


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È uscito il 4



Ah si? Ero convinto uscisse il 18!!! Allora ci vado a breve


----------



## Brain84 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera...rispetto a Django un passo indietro...Capisco che è Tarantino e i fan boy lo adorerebbero comunque però sto film non è nulla di che; come sempre si vede la sua mano e questo è un plus ma la trama è assolutamente banale e ci sono scene che si potrebbero definire "fantozziane"...i dialoghi sono ispirati e benché visto in italiano probabilmente perde qualcosa va detto che si è fatto un lavoro eccezionale coinvolgendo il meglio dei doppiatori italiani che ci restituiscono quindi un film apprezzabilissimo da quel punto di vista, magari quando esce in bluray lo prendo e lo guarderò in lingua originale..
> Diciamo che è un film per ridere di pancia con gli amici ma non lascia davvero niente alla fine..



Allora anche le Iene e La Cosa hanno una trama banale, visto che è direttamente ispirato. Per me qua (prendo te come esempio, non volermene) c'è un po' di inconsapevolezza su cosa sia un film e cosa no.
Considerare un film "più film" quando questo ha diversi ambienti, più azione o più frenesia è a mio avviso sbagliato.
Le Iene, per citarlo nuovamente, era anch'esso ambientato in una sola stanza, tutto si svolgeva tramite fitti dialoghi e non riesco a capire veramente dove stia la banalità di immergere lo spettatore come parte integrante di quella stanza, di farlo sentire spettatore diretto, come se fossimo li.

Django è e rimane un film stupendo, ma questo è molto ma molto più maturo.

Definire fantozziane alcune scene è inconcepibile per me. Per quanto cerco di essere oggettivo, non riesco a dover accostare questo aggettivo a questa pellicola. Forse non conosci lo stile di Tarantino o non ami il vero Tarantino ovvero quello delle Iene, Pulp Fiction Jackie Brown, dove il ritmo variava, aumentava mano a mano, si creava quel Pulp e quelle scene "estreme" vero marchio di fabbrica del cineasta.

La poetica di Tarantino è quella di The Hateful Eight, è il suo film più intimo, forse per lui proprio il più sentito. Un ritorno alle origini, con un film asciutto ma ottimamente orchestrato. Questo è il vero Tarantino secondo me.

Io gli darei 9 e mezzo a questo film, tranquillamente


----------



## Marilson (6 Febbraio 2016)

rispetto a Django sono due film diversi, pur essendo entrambi Western. In Django c'e' un Christoph Waltz mostruoso, senza dimenticare Leonardo Di Caprio ..ma anche li se non lo guardate in Inglese praticamente il film non lo avete visto per niente. Stiamo parlando del sud degli Stati Uniti, accento particolare... sfumature del periodo.. e anche l'accento tedesco dell'Inglese forbito di Waltz e' impareggiabile.. "Is this the Marshall I have the pleasure of addressing?"  .. Tenete presente che e' da Kill Bill che non guardo piu i suoi film in Italiano..


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per me a chi non è piaciuto questo film, non piace il vero Tarantino, quello delle Iene, di Grindhouse, di Jackie Brown... ossia i film che mettono in scena il pazzo folle che è, con dialoghi talmente surreali che diventano veri. Django è un film da urlo, ma è meno stile Tarantino.
La scena dove ricostruiscono le varie storie in stile cena con delitto è bellissima.
È che deve vincere The Revenant, ma la presenza minima di questo film agli Oscar è una roba ridicola.

Forse addirittura, questo, è il film che più preferisco di Quentin. Spaziale, voto 9 e mezzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Febbraio 2016)

Anche io faccio parte della gente a cui non e piaciuto Hateful 8. Per me questo e un film come lo farebbe qualcuno che vuole copiare Tarantino senza mai raggiungere il suo livello. Il film e in stile Tarantino, ma senza alcuna creativita, genialita e con una trama che non e mai riuscita a suscitare un interesse particolare da parte mia, troppo banale. All' inizio ero ancora di buone speranze ma con il passare dei minuti non e successo praticamente niente di interessante o inaspettato. Per dirla cosi: Questo film per me e una copia molto piu scarsa del fantastico Reservoir Dogs. Il stile e simile, ma non c'e neanche mezza scena sul livello di RD (forse il mio preferito di Tarantino). Per me in Hateful 8 piu che mai la violenza e i dialoghi sembrano forzati. Questione di gusti, ma ho notato che mai come questa volta le opinioni si dividono, avendo gia sentito di altre persone che sono della mia opinione.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

L'ho visto un mesetto fa in lingua originale. Bellissimo e scrittura brillante.
La scena di Sameul L. Jakcson che racconta al vecchio di quando il figlio andò a cercarlo... 

Forse è l'opera più "teatrale" di Tarantino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Lento come la morte, ho rischiato di dormire


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me a chi non è piaciuto questo film, non piace il vero Tarantino, quello delle Iene, di Grindhouse, di Jackie Brown... ossia i film che mettono in scena il pazzo folle che è, con dialoghi talmente surreali che diventano veri. Django è un film da urlo, ma è meno stile Tarantino.
> La scena dove ricostruiscono le varie storie in stile cena con delitto è bellissima.
> È che deve vincere The Revenant, ma la presenza minima di questo film agli Oscar è una roba ridicola.
> 
> Forse addirittura, questo, è il film che più preferisco di Quentin. Spaziale, voto 9 e mezzo.


tarantino è il mio regista preferito, ma onestamente Grindhouse mi ha fatto abbastanza schifo 
Cmq, ho scaricato da tempo la versione di cui siamo tutti a conoscenza di the Hateful 8, ma non l'ho ancora visto perché preferirei godermelo al cinema, magari in lingua originale.
darò il mio parere nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> tarantino è il mio regista preferito, ma onestamente Grindhouse mi ha fatto abbastanza schifo
> Cmq, ho scaricato da tempo la versione di cui siamo tutti a conoscenza di the Hateful 8, ma non l'ho ancora visto perché preferirei godermelo al cinema, magari in lingua originale.
> darò il mio parere nei prossimi giorni.



Scelta giusta. Guardarlo in streaming è uno scempio al mondo del cinema


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Scelta giusta. Guardarlo in streaming è uno scempio al mondo del cinema


Ammetto però che l'hype è alto, e che sono stato davvero tentato


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2016)

Visto stasera, mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Ha rispettato le (alte) aspettative, gli do un 8/9


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2016)

Per usare dei termini letterari, Tarantino si divide, secondo me, tra l'epica e il teatro: da una parte abbiamo film molto teatrali, ordinatamente caotici, surreali e amorali come Le Iene, Pulp Fiction e per l'appunto The Hateful Eight; dall'altro abbiamo film epici, grandiosi e spettacolari, manichei, per dirla così, alla Kill Bill e alla Django Unchained.
Io, personalmente, preferisco il secondo Tarantino, quello epico e spettacolare, quindi per me Kill Bill e Django restano davvero insuperati e sono film che rivedo con piacere; meno il mio favore per gli altri, tra i quali rientra The Hateful Eight. Questo però è soltanto un giudizio basato sul mio personale gusto estetico; tuttavia non nego l'altezza di questo film e la sua "tarantinità", fermo restando che non mi è dispiaciuto. Diciamo che non sono tra i suoi estimatori, però non mi è dispiaciuto affatto.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (8 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per usare dei termini letterari, Tarantino si divide, secondo me, tra l'epica e il teatro: da una parte abbiamo film molto teatrali, ordinatamente caotici, surreali e amorali come Le Iene, Pulp Fiction e per l'appunto The Hateful Eight; dall'altro abbiamo film epici, grandiosi e spettacolari, manichei, per dirla così, alla Kill Bill e alla Django Unchained.
> Io, personalmente, preferisco il secondo Tarantino, quello epico e spettacolare, quindi per me Kill Bill e Django restano davvero insuperati e sono film che rivedo con piacere; meno il mio favore per gli altri, tra i quali rientra The Hateful Eight. Questo però è soltanto un giudizio basato sul mio personale gusto estetico; tuttavia non nego l'altezza di questo film e la sua "tarantinità", fermo restando che non mi è dispiaciuto. Diciamo che non sono tra i suoi estimatori, però non mi è dispiaciuto affatto.



Vedi ******** Senza Gloria se non l hai ancora visto, diventerà il tuo preferito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Vedi ******** Senza Gloria se non l hai ancora visto, diventerà il tuo preferito


L'ho visto e purtroppo è tra quelli che mi piace meno


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per usare dei termini letterari, Tarantino si divide, secondo me, tra l'epica e il teatro: da una parte abbiamo film molto teatrali, ordinatamente caotici, surreali e amorali come Le Iene, Pulp Fiction e per l'appunto The Hateful Eight; dall'altro abbiamo film epici, grandiosi e spettacolari, manichei, per dirla così, alla Kill Bill e alla Django Unchained.
> Io, personalmente, preferisco il secondo Tarantino, quello epico e spettacolare, quindi per me Kill Bill e Django restano davvero insuperati e sono film che rivedo con piacere; meno il mio favore per gli altri, tra i quali rientra The Hateful Eight. Questo però è soltanto un giudizio basato sul mio personale gusto estetico; tuttavia non nego l'altezza di questo film e la sua "tarantinità", fermo restando che non mi è dispiaciuto. Diciamo che non sono tra i suoi estimatori, però non mi è dispiaciuto affatto.



Per me è esattamente il contrario. 

Comunque ******** non sono così sicuro rientri nel primo tipo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Allora anche le Iene e La Cosa hanno una trama banale, visto che è direttamente ispirato. Per me qua (prendo te come esempio, non volermene) c'è un po' di inconsapevolezza su cosa sia un film e cosa no.
> Considerare un film "più film" quando questo ha diversi ambienti, più azione o più frenesia è a mio avviso sbagliato.
> Le Iene, per citarlo nuovamente, era anch'esso ambientato in una sola stanza, tutto si svolgeva tramite fitti dialoghi e non riesco a capire veramente dove stia la banalità di immergere lo spettatore come parte integrante di quella stanza, di farlo sentire spettatore diretto, come se fossimo li.
> 
> ...



Ma se Tarantino stesso non voleva più farne un film! Ma dubito proprio sia il suo film più sentito...
Fantozziane ho definito le gag relative al fatto che ogni volta che la prigioniera apriva bocca gli arrivava uno sganassone in faccia, o che le sono finite in faccia ogni sorta di sostanza, sangue, vomito, lo stufato...quelle sono gag simpatiche ma appunto fantozziane (la ripetizione continua di una situazione)..

Io non ho detto che sia un brutto film, mi sono anche divertito ma anche se io non do molto peso agli oscar ci sarà un motivo se Django si è preso l'Oscar per la miglior sceneggiatura mentre questo non è nemmeno stato nominato..

Non mi frega degli ambienti o della quantità di personaggi, la trama è altro e qui la trama è banalissima, dove sarebbero i colpi di scena? *SPOILER* Si capiva subito che alla fine sarebbero morti tutti..

A me Tarantino piace ma non per questo ne faccio una divinità cinematografica e devo esaltare ogni suo lavoro...


----------



## JesusHeKnows (8 Febbraio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho visto e purtroppo è tra quelli che mi piace meno


Davvero ? Insieme a Pulp Fiction, é il mio preferito...comunque secondo me meritano tutti i film di tarantino


----------



## Brain84 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che sia un brutto film, mi sono anche divertito ma anche se io non do molto peso agli oscar ci sarà un motivo se Django si è preso l'Oscar per la miglior sceneggiatura mentre questo non è nemmeno stato nominato..



Sugli Oscar e la loro credibilità e su ciò che è successo a Tarantino con la polizia qualche mese fa, ci sarebbe da parlarne per ore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sugli Oscar e la loro credibilità e su ciò che è successo a Tarantino con la polizia qualche mese fa, ci sarebbe da parlarne per ore.



Ok concordo, come ho già detto, però come sempre sti premi non possono essere considerati solo quando esprimono un parere con cui siamo d'accordo..per esempio per me Django meritava eccome l'oscar per la sceneggiatura, questo è giusto non sia nemmeno in nomination perché onestamente non è niente di che..che poi sia girato tecnicamente in modo superbo nessuno lo discute, si sa che Tarantino è un maniaco della perfezione...


----------



## Brain84 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok concordo, come ho già detto, però come sempre sti premi non possono essere considerati solo quando esprimono un parere con cui siamo d'accordo..per esempio per me Django meritava eccome l'oscar per la sceneggiatura, questo è giusto non sia nemmeno in nomination perché onestamente non è niente di che..che poi sia girato tecnicamente in modo superbo nessuno lo discute, si sa che Tarantino è un maniaco della perfezione...



Io l'ho rivisto ieri sera e continuo a vederlo un film profondamente tarantiniano, forse uno dei più tarantiniani. Ma io appartengo a coloro che reputano Jackie Brown uno dei suoi film migliori


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2016)

Premetto che non sono ancora andato a vederlo e premetto che io AMO tutto ciò che esce dalla testa di Tarantino .. 

io mi sono fatto un idea di Hateful 8 leggendo i vostri commenti... 

Hateful 8 è il film più tarantiniano che esista e vi dico perchè .. allo spettatore medio il film risulta " lento " mentre all amante di Tarantino il film risulta una goduria unica .

non vedo l'ora di andare a vederlo e poter scrivere la mia opinione in merito .


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono ancora andato a vederlo e premetto che io AMO tutto ciò che esce dalla testa di Tarantino ..
> 
> io mi sono fatto un idea di Hateful 8 leggendo i vostri commenti...
> 
> ...



Guarda io mi becco senza problemi l'appellativo "spettatore medio" anche se non so cosa si intenda (se uno non è un fanatico di Tarantino non è uno che può apprezzare il cinema? ) ma ripeto che a me il film di per se non è dispiaciuto ma potrò ben dire che un film con una trama scontata e in cui, al di là dei dialoghi (ottimi), non succede nulla non è al livello di un film come Django?..
Oppure siccome è Tarantino si deve solo dire "Eh ma è Tarantino, di sicuro se l'ha fatto così è perché è geniale"...sti commenti mi ricordano quelli alla canzone mononota di Elio e le storie tese che era una vaccata sensazionale ma per i fan del gruppo era "geniale"..si geniale forse, ma se come canzone fa schifo fa schifo..
Sto film è un film carino ma sfido chiunque a dirmi che se lo riguarderebbe più e più volte (e io i Vari Django, Pulp Fiction, ******** senza gloria me li sono rivisti almeno 3 volte)...ecco, secondo me il metro di giudizio di un film è sempre quello: quante volte vi andrebbe di rivederlo? 

PS: un consiglio spassionato, mai mettere alcun artista su un piedistallo altrimenti poi si corre il rischio di doverlo difendere anche di fronte a dei flop e sinceramente non ha senso dato che nessuno è infallibile..


----------



## beleno (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho rivisto ieri sera e continuo a vederlo un film profondamente tarantiniano, forse uno dei più tarantiniani. *Ma io appartengo a coloro che reputano Jackie Brown uno dei suoi film migliori*



Allora a me dovrebbe piacere, visto che ho amato Jackie Brown


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda io mi becco senza problemi l'appellativo "spettatore medio" anche se non so cosa si intenda (se uno non è un fanatico di Tarantino non è uno che può apprezzare il cinema? ) ma ripeto che a me il film di per se non è dispiaciuto ma potrò ben dire che un film con una trama scontata e in cui, al di là dei dialoghi (ottimi), non succede nulla non è al livello di un film come Django?..
> Oppure siccome è Tarantino si deve solo dire "Eh ma è Tarantino, di sicuro se l'ha fatto così è perché è geniale"...sti commenti mi ricordano quelli alla canzone mononota di Elio e le storie tese che era una vaccata sensazionale ma per i fan del gruppo era "geniale"..si geniale forse, ma se come canzone fa schifo fa schifo..
> Sto film è un film carino ma sfido chiunque a dirmi che se lo riguarderebbe più e più volte (e io i Vari Django, Pulp Fiction, ******** senza gloria me li sono rivisti almeno 3 volte)...ecco, secondo me il metro di giudizio di un film è sempre quello: quante volte vi andrebbe di rivederlo?
> 
> PS: un consiglio spassionato, mai mettere alcun artista su un piedistallo altrimenti poi si corre il rischio di doverlo difendere anche di fronte a dei flop e sinceramente non ha senso dato che nessuno è infallibile..



La canzone mononota è una delle cose più geniali partorite da SanScemo negli ultimi 20 anni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La canzone mononota è una delle cose più geniali partorite da SanScemo negli ultimi 20 anni..



Temevo questa risposta... 

Ma che poi cosa vuol dire una canzone "geniale"?..soprattutto a fronte di una resa musicale che disturba l'udito per il 95% delle persone...e infatti se vai a chiedere a 100 persone come faceva la canzone mononota ti risponderà forse uno...se chiedi come faceva fiumi di parole dei Jalisse (manco so come si scrive) la sanno tutti e 100


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Febbraio 2016)

Sarà che ieri ho avuto una giornata stressante, sarà che le poltrone erano decisamente comode, ma nel primo tempo mi sono fatto 20 minuti di pisolino. Nel secondo ho resistito di più, forse soltanto 10 minuti per via delle scene splatter  ed a sentire i commenti post film forse non sono stato l'unico.

Probabilmente Quentin poteva farlo durare di meno togliendoci qualche dialogo di troppo. In generale comunque l'incedere è uno dei più lenti dei film di Tarantino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Temevo questa risposta...
> 
> Ma che poi cosa vuol dire una canzone "geniale"?..soprattutto a fronte di una resa musicale che disturba l'udito per il 95% delle persone...e infatti se vai a chiedere a 100 persone come faceva la canzone mononota ti risponderà forse uno...se chiedi come faceva fiumi di parole dei Jalisse (manco so come si scrive) la sanno tutti e 100



Ma che vuol dire ? da quando la " massa " ha la capacità di decidere se un brano è bello o no ?? 

Se permette qualcosa di musica la capisco.. è il mio lavoro ad 15anni ... la genialità sta nel fatto di farti sentire un pezzo per prenderti per il c .. la gente " ignorante " non apprezza la musica per la composizione , il movimento armonico ma la apprezza per le stupidate.. quindi gli Elii danno perle ai maiali con la loro musica.. cosi hanno scritto una canzone mono nota per prenderti per il C ...

e a quanto ho capito quest'anno hanno fatto uguale scrivendo una brano di soli ritornelli.. ( non l'ho ancora sentito quindi non posso dire ) ...

GENIALE :


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire ? *da quando la " massa " ha la capacità di decidere se un brano è bello o no ?? *
> 
> Se permette qualcosa di musica la capisco.. è il mio lavoro ad 15anni ... la genialità sta nel fatto di farti sentire un pezzo per prenderti per il c .. *la gente " ignorante " non apprezza la musica per la composizione , il movimento armonico ma la apprezza per le stupidate*.. quindi gli Elii danno perle ai maiali con la loro musica.. cosi hanno scritto una canzone mono nota per prenderti per il C ...



Bé se vai a San Remo non è che ci vai per esibirti per gli esperti del settore ma per essere giudicato dalla "massa ignorante" come dici tu..

Concordo, ma il punto è che anche se uno non conosce gli aspetti tecnici della musica non è che il giudizio in merito alla resa di un brano (non alla difficoltà o intelligenza che serve nel comporlo) sia insignificante eh...se tu fai ascoltare Beethoven o un Albinoni a un qualunque profano rimane comunque rapito ed incantato di fronte a quelle musiche e se permetti per me sta lì la genialità, nel coniugare la tecnica alla resa...io ad esempio quando ascolto il Jazz provo abbastanza disgusto benché mi renda conto che dietro c'è un lavoro enorme e serve molta tecnica mi chiedo anche perché uno dovrebbe stare lì ad ascoltare un'accozzaglia di suoni spesso fastidiosi..

In conclusione Elio e le storie tese saranno anche dei musicisti eccellenti, ma quando fanno brani come la terra dei cachi fanno musica per essere ascoltata, quando fanno brani come la canzone mononota lo fanno come dici tu per prendere per il c... la gente e non mi pare un qualcosa di cui vantarsi (specie se poi fai il giudice di talent che sfornano capre musicali, questa concedimela)


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé se vai a San Remo non è che ci vai per esibirti per gli esperti del settore ma per essere giudicato dalla "massa ignorante" come dici tu..
> 
> Concordo, ma il punto è che anche se uno non conosce gli aspetti tecnici della musica non è che il giudizio in merito alla resa di un brano (non alla difficoltà o intelligenza che serve nel comporlo) sia insignificante eh...se tu fai ascoltare Beethoven o un Albinoni a un qualunque profano rimane comunque rapito ed incantato di fronte a quelle musiche e se permetti per me sta lì la genialità, nel coniugare la tecnica alla resa...io ad esempio quando ascolto il Jazz provo abbastanza disgusto benché mi renda conto che dietro c'è un lavoro enorme e serve molta tecnica mi chiedo anche perché uno dovrebbe stare lì ad ascoltare un'accozzaglia di suoni spesso fastidiosi..
> 
> In conclusione Elio e le storie tese saranno anche dei musicisti eccellenti, ma quando fanno brani come la terra dei cachi fanno musica per essere ascoltata, quando fanno brani come la canzone mononota lo fanno come dici tu per prendere per il c... la gente e non mi pare un qualcosa di cui vantarsi (specie se poi fai il giudice di talent che sfornano capre musicali, questa concedimela)



A ok , detto cosi concordo al 100% . 

però , permettimi una cosa .. c'è da far conto con i soldi.. e credimi nessuno più di me può dirti questa cosa ( ovviamente per motivi personali evito i dettagli ) . 

Nessuno più di me può spiegarti che se fai quello che piace a te vendi poco se suoni quello che gente " ignorante " vuole vendi .


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok , detto cosi concordo al 100% .
> 
> però , permettimi una cosa .. c'è da far conto con i soldi.. e credimi nessuno più di me può dirti questa cosa ( ovviamente per motivi personali evito i dettagli ) .
> 
> Nessuno più di me può spiegarti che se fai quello che piace a te vendi poco se suoni quello che gente " ignorante " vuole vendi .



Se parliamo di giovani generazioni concordo in pieno..e purtroppo loro fanno il business oggi..una volta mi sembrava che chi vendeva era anche chi comunque produceva cose buone (mi viene in mente Battisti in Italia, all'estero ancora meglio)
Oggi vedere quanto vende un Justin Biberon, gli One Direction (vabbè non che i Take That o i BS Boys fossero meglio..) o anche un'improvvisata marmocchia che sa un po' sculettare fa paura..

Tornando al caro Quentin, spero che il prossimo film sia un pelino più robusto come trama...secondo me lui può fare moooolto meglio di così.. (chiaro che averne anche di film così, in ogni caso sopra la media che gira..)


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2016)

Visto ieri. 

Non voglio fare commenti complessi che non mi apparetengono visto che sono un'amante del cinema ma non certo un espertone.

Primo tempo davvero troppo troppo lento, privo di un minima scintilla che possa ravvivare l'attenzione, secondo tempo che cambia decisamente ritmo ed è stato davvero molto molto piacevole. Secondo me con una ventina di minuti in meno il film poteva a mio parere esser decisamente più amato da tutti.

Agli amanti di Tarantino non posso che consigliarlo, ma sicuramente non è nella sua top 3...ma nemmeno top 5 a mio avviso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2016)

Visto adesso al cinema la versione da 3 ore .... Veramente il film più TARANTINIANO di tutti ... Lo rispecchia al 100% ...

Film non per tutti , a me è piaciuto molto ( specialmente il secondo tempo )


----------

